# GTX 1080 - Erste 3D Mark Benches aufgetaucht



## Ryle (6. Mai 2016)

Inzwischen sind angebliche Benchmarks zur Nvidia GTX 1080 aufgetaucht und hiermit scheinbar auch der Name bestätigt worden.

Der Treiber scheint die Karten wohl schon als GTX 1080 zu erkennen und liest zum Teil auch Daten aus, die Rückschlüsse auf GDDR5X und einen hohen GPU Takt zulassen.


In den Benches erreicht die Karte folgende Werte:

*3D Mark 11: 19005 *
*Graphics Score: 27683*


*3D Mark Firestrike Extreme: 8959*
*Graphics Score: 10102*



Beide Graphics Score Werte sind etwa mit übertakteten 980TI/Titan X Ergebnissen vergleichbar. Für ähnliche Ergebnisse benötigt beispielsweise eine 980Ti ca. 1500Mhz. 
Der Speicher Takt liegt bei effektiven 10000MHz, was für GDDR5X spricht. Der GPU Takt liegt laut Firestrike bei sehr hohen 1860Mhz .

Im direkten Takt zu Takt Vergleich wäre ein weiter ausgebauter Maxwell Chip somit schneller, wobei man natürlich nur mit extremen Kühlmethoden solche Takte erreichen würde. Es bleibt natürlich auch unklar ob es sich um eine Referenz Karte handelt bzw. ob diese tatsächlich von Werk aus so hoch takten oder ob hier manuell übertaktet wurde. Sollte Pascal wirklich so hoch takten werden wir dieses Jahr wohl erstmalig Chiptakte über 2GHz sehen.

Natürlich sind die Benchmarks mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Da heute Abend aber wohl eine Vorstellung folgen soll und Nvidia inzwischen auch den Kühler teasert, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass durchaus etwas dran sein kann.


Quelle: videocardz.com


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Mai 2016)

Mir würde es schon absolut ausreichen, wenn die GTX 1070 ebenfalls mit 8gb kommt, ungefähr so fix wie eine GTX 980Ti @stock ist und das ganze für max. 400 € geben wird.


----------



## Eckism (6. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Maxwell 980Ti weniger GPU- und VRAM Takt braucht um ca. gleichschnell zu sein läuft doch mit Pascal irgendwas falsch!? Da hätte NVidia doch Maxwell einfach shrinken könne, der schneller gewesen wäre...oder hab ich da nun nen Denkfehler?


----------



## Shizuki (6. Mai 2016)

Also ich hatte eigentlich vor gegen Ende des Jahres meine 780Ti gegen eine 1080(Ti) zu tauschen, aber es werden immer weniger Gründe um überhaupt zu wechseln. Kein HBM, langsamer als Maxwell und und und

Ich sollte mich glaube mal mehr mit Polrais befassen, vielleicht wird es damit was und das für nur 50% des Preises.


----------



## Ryle (6. Mai 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn die Maxwell 980Ti weniger GPU- und VRAM Takt braucht um ca. gleichschnell zu sein läuft doch mit Pascal irgendwas falsch!? Da hätte Nvidia doch Maxwell einfach shrinken könne, der schneller gewesen wäre...oder hab ich da nun nen Denkfehler?


Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass es sich bei dem GP104  der GTX1080/1070 um einen kleinen Performance Chip handelt. GM200 der 980Ti ist deutlich größer und beinahe voll ausgebaut. Den GP104 kannst du mit der 980/970 vergleichen.
Im Takt zu Takt Vergleich war Kepler mit der GTX780Ti damals auch schneller als die GTX980. Bleibt noch abzuwarten was die Architektur sonst für Vorteile bringt.

Aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass mich solche Ergebnisse vorerst enttäuschen, auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt mehr erwartet habe. Auf GP200 können wir wohl noch ne ganze Weile warten.


----------



## Eckism (6. Mai 2016)

Es geht mir hauptsächlich erstmal Takt zu Takt. Da hätte sich NVidia doch die Entwicklung sparen können, wenn es mehr Takt braucht als die Vorgänger.
Klar gibt es später was größeres, aber man gibt Geld zum Entwickeln einer "langsameren" GPU aus und gibt ihr mehr Takt. Das hatten wir doch schon bei Bulldozer.


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Mai 2016)

Es wurden auch 2 verschiedene Treiber genutzt, der 367.92 und dann der 368.03


----------



## captainawesome87 (7. Mai 2016)

Laut Benchmark ist eine GTX 1080 in 3D Mark so schnell wie zwei R9 290 im Crossfire modus. Ich finde das kann sich durch aus zeigen und mit etwas OC und Optimierten Treibern, haut man dann auch die GeForce GTX 980 im  SLI -Betrieb weg. Da grade einmal 1000 Punkte beide von einander  trennen. Eine Geforce GTX 980 Ti macht 14 744 Punkte im 3D Mark und die Geforce GTX 1080, laut Benchmark 19005  Punkte. Sollte das stimmen ? ist Nvidia eine sehr gute GPU gelungen. Ich werde mir sehr wahrscheinlich die GTX 1070 zulegen,die ich von der Rechen kraft  auch vor der  GTX 980 TI sehe.


----------



## netheral (7. Mai 2016)

Ich bin allgemein mal gespannt, welche Kröte man mit der 1070 schlucken wird. Bei der 970 ist das ja die Speicheranbindung. Hätte ich nicht in der Vergangenheit immer wieder schlechte Erfahrungen mit AMD gemacht, säße sicher keine GTX 970 in meinem Rechner.

Ansonsten bin ich gespannt, klingt alles nach der üblichen Evolution, aber nicht danach, dass Besitzer der 9xx-Generation Angst haben müssen, morgen zur Aufrüstung quasi gezwungen zu sein. Vielleicht rede ich mir das aber auch nur schön, da ich als Student sicher so schnell kein Geld für Hardware  ausgeben können werde.  Mich interessiert derzeit mehr, wann meine GTX 970 bei 1920x1200 in vollen Details einbrechen wird und ich den Regler nach links ziehen muss - also mehr als 3,5 GB Ram genutzt werden wollen.


----------



## nonamez78 (7. Mai 2016)

netheral schrieb:


> Mich interessiert derzeit mehr, wann meine GTX 970 bei 1920x1200 in vollen Details einbrechen wird und ich den Regler nach links ziehen muss - also mehr als 3,5 GB Ram genutzt werden wollen.



Die 3,5 GB RAM stellen lediglich ein Problem für die Texturen dar. Somit wirst du, sollte der Tag kommen, einfach den Details-Regler eins runtersetzen müssen (das wird optisch nicht die riesigen Unterschiede machen). Die restlichen Regler würden dann beim Default Wert bleiben. Eher sehe ich auf kurz oder lang Probleme beim reinen GPU Speed kommen. Karten wie die 680 oder 780 liefen auch noch recht lange, aber die jeweils kleineren Modelle kamen einigermaßen schnell an ihre Limits. Nun war die 970 in meinen Augen eine "schnellere" GPU als ihre vergleichbaren Vorgänger, dennoch sagt mein Bauch, dass es wieder ähnlich kommen wird.


----------



## netheral (8. Mai 2016)

Danke, dass du mir das nochmal bestätigst bezüglich der Details-Regler. Derzeit rennt aber noch alles was ich so spiele am Anschlag. Fallout 4 konnte ich noch problemlos mit deutlichem Downsampling spielen.

Ansonsten bin ich dennoch gespannt, was jetzt in der kommenden Generation so auf uns zukommt. Interessant wird vor allem werden, ob man ohne SLI/CF-Mikrogeruckel vernünftige Optik auf die - für mich noch uninteressanten - VR-Brillen bekommt. Wird wohl eines der Themen der kommenden Jahre. Vielleicht gibt es bald ja verifizierte Benchmarks einschlägiger Zeitschriften und Websites. Dann wird es richtig spannend.


----------



## Laggy.NET (8. Mai 2016)

10K Graphics score im Firestrike Extreme sind mal ne Hausnummer. 

Die Vergleiche mit einer übertakteten 980ti finde ich aber sinnlos. die 1080 kann man auch übertakten.
Alles in allem sehr ordentliche Werte. Eine übertaktete 1080 könnte damit tatsächlich fast doppelt so schnell sein, wie eine GTX 980, denn die schafft mit OC ca. 6500 Punkte

Sollte das wahr sein, dann ist das schon ne sehr ordentliche Karte. Allerdings eigentlich das, was man fast zwei Jahre nach der GTX 980 erwarten kann. Die 980ti ist ja sehr viel neuer...


----------



## PCGH_Phil (8. Mai 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die 3,5 GB RAM stellen lediglich ein Problem für die Texturen dar. Somit wirst du, sollte der Tag kommen, einfach den Details-Regler eins runtersetzen müssen (das wird optisch nicht die riesigen Unterschiede machen). Die restlichen Regler würden dann beim Default Wert bleiben. Eher sehe ich auf kurz oder lang Probleme beim reinen GPU Speed kommen. Karten wie die 680 oder 780 liefen auch noch recht lange, aber die jeweils kleineren Modelle kamen einigermaßen schnell an ihre Limits. Nun war die 970 in meinen Augen eine "schnellere" GPU als ihre vergleichbaren Vorgänger, dennoch sagt mein Bauch, dass es wieder ähnlich kommen wird.



Das nur die Texturen ein Problem für den Speicher darstellen, stimmt so nicht ganz - ist aber eine weitverbreitete Meinung. Aber im Grafikspeicher landen auch berechnete oder noch zu berechnende Shader (z.B. Depth of Field, Ambient Occlusion, ect.) und beispielsweise Daten für (globale) Beleuchtung, die Vertex-Daten von Modellen, die Schatten, etc. Je aufwendiger diese Elemente werden, desto mehr Speicher wird auch die GPU benötigen, mal ganz abgesehen von der zusätzlichen Leistung, die dann fällig wird.

Spätestens seit "Next-Gen" und der Umstellung auf physikbasierte Renderer und aufwendige Beleuchtungsmodelle geht daher auch der Speicherbedarf durch die Decke - Die Texturen sind natürlich immer noch ein Faktor, aber selbst bei Speicherfressern wie Rise of the Tomb Raider mit Ultra-Texturen machen sie vielleicht die Hälfte der Belegung aus - der Rest hat nichts mit den "klassischen" Texturen zu tun (viele Shader werden aber wie Texturen gehandhabt - wie die erwähnte Umgebungsverdeckung beispielsweise). Wenn jene Effekte und die Beleuchtungsmodelle in Zukunft aufwendiger werden, wird auch der Speicherbedarf weiter steigen, auch wenn die Texturqualität auf dem gleichen Stand bleiben würde (was aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zutreffen wird) - für die nächste Grafikkarten-Generation sollten meines Erachtens mindestens 6 GiByte Speicher verbaut sein, ansonsten könnte es bald wieder zu Engpässen kommen.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2016)

Ich seh es schon kommen, meine GTX 980Ti wird als erste Karte in über 10 Jahren bereits nach etwas über 1 Jahr, statt der sonst übliche 3 bis 4 Jahre, für eine GTX 1080 in Rente gehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon kommen, meine GTX 980Ti wird als erste Karte in 10 Jahren bereits nach etwas über 1 Jahr für eine GTX 1080 in Rente gehen.



Nachdem was heute einige vertrauenswürdige Leute von sich gegeben haben... meine vlt. auch


----------



## sleipDE (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn man noch etwas ohne Gpu auskommt sollte man seine Karte jetzt verkaufen, denn nachdem die neuen Karten verfügbar sind fällt logischerweise der Preis für die alten. Es wäre jetzt also der beste Zeitpunkt zum Verkauf auch wenn die Preise schon gefallen sind, die werden noch weiter fallen.

Gerade bei der 980ti werden einige Leute richtig Kohle verlieren die erst kürzlich für so teures Geld gekauft haben, ist aber auch einer der Gründe weshalb ich immer Karten mir dem besten P/L Verhältnis Kaufe, da verliert man weniger und die 980ti ist aufgrund des Preises sowieso nur was für Enthusiasten gewesen.


----------

